# Chrome cache with Chromium



## balanga (Oct 23, 2018)

Is it possible to use Chrome's cache (under Windows) with Chromium (under FreeBSD) ?

If I lost my Chrome cache I'd be really stuck with scores of websites where I can't remember my login details...

I'd like to think I could transfer the contents of cache to another system....


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 29, 2018)

I would imagine it would probably not work, for a few reasons. Better off doing a pw extract by one of the methods already widely available... It would most likely be recognized by a different platform (even if same build no.) as a corrupted cache.


----------

